# Code Names



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

The below are pretty much all greek to me. Does anyone have any speculation about the names that line up with these code names. The article said some are obvious, well not to me. 
The article said 1 could be Ullrich. 2 is an Italian kids cartoon, 25 is the cartoon's friend.
24 "Classics Man" brings a half dozen names to mind.

Thoughts

1 - Hijo Rudicio. 
2 - Birillo. 
4 - Nicolas. 
5 - Sevillano. 
6 - Sancti Petri. 
12 - Guti. 1
3 - Serrano (alcalde). 
14 - RH. 
16 - Vicioso. 
17 - Porras. 
19 - Oso. 
20 - Bella (Jörg). 
24 - Clasicómano (Luigi). 
25 - Amigo de Birillo. 
26-Huerta. 
32 - Zapatero. 
33 - Clasicómano.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Scot_Gore said:


> The below are pretty much all greek to me. Does anyone have any speculation about the names that line up with these code names. The article said some are obvious, well not to me.
> The article said 1 could be Ullrich. 2 is an Italian kids cartoon, 25 is the cartoon's friend.
> 24 "Classics Man" brings a half dozen names to mind.
> 
> ...


My sugestions in bold above...


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

philippec said:


> My sugestions in bold above...


Thanks

When they said obvious they meant it.
I had put Sevilla with Sevillano and RH with Roberto Heras but thought it couldn't be that easy. I need to study up on my (formerly known as) Liberty Segouros team list. I've not heard of these guy's but it makes sense they are on the list.

Scot


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Another possible clue is that the two teams that are supposed to be heavily involved are Liberty Seguros and the "green" team. This was at first thought to be Comunidad Valenciana because of the involvement of their assistant DS, but with the release of these code names and lets face it, Hamilton and company, the thought is that the green team is actually, Phonak. Maybe classics man is Perdiguero? Another possible connection to Phonak would be Steve Zampieri with Zapatero, as I think both mean foot wear or foot store or something along those lines.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

So have Angel Vicioso (who just won a Tour de Suisse stage) and Jorg Jaksche issued a written statement unequivocally denying their involvement in this affair? 

This is sad stuff.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Another possible clue is that the two teams that are supposed to be heavily involved are Liberty Seguros and the "green" team. This was at first thought to be Comunidad Valenciana because of the involvement of their assistant DS, but with the release of these code names and lets face it, Hamilton and company, the thought is that the green team is actually, Phonak. Maybe classics man is Perdiguero? Another possible connection to Phonak would be Steve Zampieri with Zapatero, as I think both mean foot wear or foot store or something along those lines.


Good point
I put the team names in the list

1 - Hijo Rudicio. Jan Ulrich? T-mobile
2 - Birillo. 
4 - Nicolas. Nicolas Jalabert?? Phonak 
5 - Sevillano. Oscar Sevilla? T_Mobile with Phonak history
6 - Sancti Petri. 
12 - Guti. José Guterriez?? Phonak
13 - Serrano (alcalde). Marcos Antonio Serrano Astana-Würth
14 - RH. Roberto Heras?? Liberty aka Astana/Wurth
16 - Vicioso. Angel Vicioso?? Astana-Würth
17 - Porras. 
19 - Oso. Unai or Aitor Osa Astana-Würth
20 - Bella (Jörg). Jorg Jaksche?? Astana-Würth
24 - Clasicómano (Luigi). 
25 - Amigo de Birillo. 
26-Huerta. 
32 - Zapatero. Steve Zampieri Phonak
33 - Clasicómano. Juan Antonio Flecha?? Fassa

Makes the Flecha speculation look like a outlayer, so likely some other Classics Man as you said Dwayne.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Some of this goes back a way so Sancti Petri would be Santi Perez. 

Clasicómano (Luigi) could be a play on Liege in which case it's likely Vino.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

terzo rene said:


> Some of this goes back a way so Sancti Petri would be Santi Perez.
> 
> Clasicómano (Luigi) could be a play on Liege in which case it's likely Vino.


My thought was that "Luigi" might be a stand in for "Italian". All Italian's are Luigi afterall. So, it would translate to "Italian Man of the Classics"

Where the other one is just Classic's Man, which makes you want to jump to Boonen or VanPetegem (sp). (but I really don't think so).

Who's the "Italian Man of the Classics" ?


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

Scot_Gore said:


> 14 - RH. Roberto Heras?? Phonak


 Huh? When?


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

asgelle said:


> Huh? When?


opps, bad cut and paste. LIberty aka Astana/Wurth


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Scot_Gore said:


> My thought was that "Luigi" might be a stand in for "Italian". All Italian's are Luigi afterall. So, it would translate to "Italian Man of the Classics"
> 
> Where the other one is just Classic's Man, which makes you want to jump to Boonen or VanPetegem (sp). (but I really don't think so).
> 
> Who's the "Italian Man of the Classics" ?



I assume you're being sarcastic... if not I'd say Bettini


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

Remember, there are a lot of footballers on this list too, so not all names will align with riders in the peloton.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

euro-trash said:


> Remember, there are a lot of footballers on this list too, so not all names will align with riders in the peloton.


 But none of the stories have given any indication those names are being released or are on the published lists.

Maybe after the world cup is over those will come out but not before. They have a right to privacy and due process because their fans riot and kill people.


----------



## teamcinzano (Jun 10, 2006)

Maybe now that Spain lost to France, and has to go home, some of those footballer names will begin to appear. Unless, of course, they contain the names of a bunch of internationals who play in Spain's premier league. :blush2: 

Regardless, 58 names at a minimum is a pretty healthy chunk of the registered Spanish teams-- especially when you look at the amount of money involved for individual athletes. I have a hard time imagining that a Jazztel rider making 20k euros a year is getting his dope and preparation through the Fuentes regimen. You have to figure most of those involved are making a fair amt of money if they can spend even 10k euros a year on medical preparations, moreless in the 40s.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*follow up*

I was trying to compare the names we've seen so far out of Operation Puerto with the code names that we've seen.
I think this is the line up so far:
List of 31 from Report Match to Code Name
Angel Casero	
Angel Vicioso 16 - Vicioso.
David Bernabeu	
David Blanco Rodriguez	
David Etxebarria	
David Latasa	
Eladio Jimenez	
Isidro Nozal	
J.Luis 
Javier Pascual	
Jörg Jaksche 20 - Bella (Jörg).
Jose Adrian Bonillla	
Joseba Beloki	
Juan Gomis Lopez	
Marcos Serrano 3 - Serrano (alcalde).
Ruben Plaza	
Santiago Perez 6 - Sancti Petri.
Tyler Hamilton	
Unai Osa	
Carlos Garcia Quesada	
Carlos Zarate	
Constantino Zaballa 32 - Zapatero.
Francisco Mancebo	
Ivan Basso	2 - Birillo.
Jan Ullrich 1 - Hijo Rudicio.
Jose Enrique Gutierrez 12 - Guti. 1
Jose Ignacio Gutierrez	
Michele Scarponi	
Oscar Sevilla 5 - Sevillano.
Roberto Heras 14 - RH.
M. Jimenez	

Leaving this as the remaining names that I don't match to a rider in the report.
4 - Nicolas.
17 - Porras.
19 - Oso.
24 - Clasicómano (Luigi).
25 - Amigo de Birillo.
26-Huerta.
33 - Clasicómano.

Any thoughts

Scot


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Scarponi is the Zapatero on the list, he was ID'd prior to the Tour. Kind of a play on words with shoes in Italian and Spanish.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Scot_Gore said:


> I was trying to compare the names we've seen so far out of Operation Puerto with the code names that we've seen.
> I think this is the line up so far:
> List of 31 from Report Match to Code Name
> Angel Casero
> ...



Anyone else think of scene from "Reservoir dogs" - Buscemi character is Jaksche:

Jaksche: Why can't we pick our own nicknames?
Fuentes: It doesn't work. I tried it once. Everyone wanted to be "Mr. Cannibal".
Jaksche: But Bella sounds too much like a "beautiful girl"
Basso: So? Who care what your name is?
Jaksche: Easy for you to say, Mr. Brillo. You wanna trade?
Fuentes: Nobody is trading! This is not a goddamn city council! My way or highway! Which way is it going to be, Bella?
Jaksche: Why can't I be Mr. Zizu?
Fuentes: Because Zizu is some other guy, playing in World Cup right now, Ok?
Jaksche: Ok, Ok, jesus christ, I am just asking... I am Bella. Forget it, it is beneath me. Let's move on...


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Scot_Gore said:


> I was trying to compare the names we've seen so far out of Operation Puerto with the code names that we've seen.
> I think this is the line up so far:
> List of 31 from Report Match to Code Name
> Angel Casero
> ...



Anyone else think of scene from "Reservoir dogs" - Buscemi character is Jaksche:

Jaksche: Why can't we pick our own nicknames?
Fuentes: It doesn't work. I tried it once. Everyone wanted to be "Mr. Cannibal".
Jaksche: But Bella sounds too much like a "beautiful girl"
Basso: So? Who cares what your name is?
Jaksche: Easy for you to say, Mr. Brillo. You wanna trade?
Fuentes: Nobody is trading! This is not a goddamn city council! My way or highway! Which way is it going to be, Bella?
Jaksche: Why can't I be Mr. Zizu?
Fuentes: Because Zizu is some other guy, playing in World Cup right now, Ok?
Jaksche: Ok, Ok, jesus christ, I am just asking... I am Bella. Forget it, it is beneath me. Let's move on...


----------



## Trek_envy (Jun 15, 2004)

*...lol*

....Toby Wong?

....Toby Wong?


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

,,,roflmfao...

u r a funny guy !!!
b0nk


----------



## rash (Mar 3, 2005)

*More names....*

From Cyclingnews.com

More codenames published

Following the list disclosed earlier this month of those under suspicion of being involved in the Operacion Puerto affair, the Spanish cycling newspaper Meta2Mil has published the codenames of still-unidentified collaborators and cyclists connected to the case.

The collaborators include those known as:

El Manos Pequeñas, Alibabá, Alessandro Kalc, El Bigotes and Jandro.

The codenames of riders still to be identified and disclosed are:

Cowboy (2003)
Panticosa (2003)
Pavarotti (2003)
Pepito (2003)
Obelisk (2003)
Nibelungo (2003)
LAS (2003)
María (2002-03-04)
Rosa (2003-04)
Valv. (Piti) (2004)
Urco (2004)
César (2004-05)
MZD (2005)
Huerta (2006)
Clasicómano (2006)
Clasicómano Luigi (2006)
Gemma
Amigo de Birillo
Rosa

It is expected that some or all of these names will be identified in the coming months. The first list of names had a dramatic effect, appearing to implicate Jan Ullrich, Ivan Basso, Francisco Mancebo, Joseba Beloki and many others. All of these were unable to ride the Tour de France as a result, although it has not been proved thus far that they were doping.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Any guess as to who "Cowboy" would be?


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*That one lept out at me too...*



ChuckUni said:


> Any guess as to who "Cowboy" would be?


...but it seems SO obvious that, if it were the case, I would have thought that media would have already jumped on it in a BIG way. And IF it is You-Know-Who, MAN, didn't work too well for him in that year's Tour by comparison to the other years!!!!


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

zero85ZEN said:


> ...but it seems SO obvious that, if it were the case, I would have thought that media would have already jumped on it in a BIG way. And IF it is You-Know-Who, MAN, didn't work too well for him in that year's Tour by comparison to the other years!!!!


Yeah, I kinda wrote that one off because I though he would have been more consistant and not just '03. Maybe '03 was the only year they have info on.

It seems too obvious...for him....


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Cowboy? How about Valv? I have NO IDEA who that could be be!


----------



## JBergland (Feb 13, 2004)

*Maybe...*



ChuckUni said:


> Any guess as to who "Cowboy" would be?


Kid Rock??

JB


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

JBergland said:


> Kid Rock??
> 
> JB


Certainly a possibility.....but with that one does 2003 make sense?

Guess we will find out with time.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

ChuckUni said:


> Certainly a possibility.....but with that one does 2003 make sense?
> 
> Guess we will find out with time.


One of the reasons I think it would be really interesting for somebody like Hamilton (or Moreau or Julich, etc.) or to write a tell-all book is that the arms-race between the testers and the dopers has to have been changing as rapidly as ever over the last 8 years. You essentially went from unrestricted blood boosting in '98 to raids by cops today even making undetectable autologous blood doping somewhat risky. Presumably riders have had to modify their doping practices extensively over those years (eg. Simoni ain't winning time trials anymore!). Above board I believe I am correct is saying Armstrong wasn't using an altitude tent in '99 but then did for a few years before abandoning it. Who knows what went on behind the scenes? When was the test for EPO introduced in cycling? Maybe Armstrong experimented with Fuentes in '03 and got bad results and moved on? Maybe "cowboy" is someone else. I'm really surprised no one in the media has picked this up and tried to create a buzz.


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

What year did Pres. Bush start mountain biking? Maybe he's Cowboy.


----------



## rodster (Jun 29, 2006)

Using my American mindset Cowboy = Texas but with Fuentes being Spanish possibly Cowboy = American?? TH is already caught up in the Fuentes circle thanks to a certain FAX so there's a possibility.

Then again it may not indicate an American whatsoever. 

How about Alexandre Moos, lol?


----------

